# Model Tech Studios



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

I am curious if anyone has any comments on this line of kits, HO scale. Do they go together well? Are the instruction good? Are they worth the money.

Looking at the Old Mill 3D Background Kit.

Thanks
Tom aka Overthehill


----------

